# hey hey hey



## out there olys (Jul 11, 2008)

Just thought I'd introduce myself and family.  We're newbies at this vanning business but since acquiring ours late Feb this year we've been having ourselves a fine old time. Me, wah hubby and two scallys are looking forward to our first venture across to France next week. Is there anything I should know??? (electrics, travel equipment etc.)


----------



## Trevor (Jul 11, 2008)

out there olys said:


> Just thought I'd introduce myself and family.  We're newbies at this vanning business but since acquiring ours late Feb this year we've been having ourselves a fine old time. Me, wah hubby and two scallys are looking forward to our first venture across to France next week. Is there anything I should know??? (electrics, travel equipment etc.)



Hello and welcome good luck with your traveling


----------



## out there olys (Jul 11, 2008)

*Quick reply?*

Thanks chaps, I do aspire to become old and wise wildthing it may take some time tho! Have a good time *****, we're off to st malo, la baule and la rochelle and then who knows!


----------



## out there olys (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks ***** may well take a look.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 11, 2008)

hi and welcome  enjoy your trip stay safe and let us all know how you go on


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jul 11, 2008)

St.Malo was really lovely place but haven't been for a few years. La Rochelle is also really nice place and the harbour is really nice and all the coastline has loads of beaches miles of them.
Cognac is worth a visit, also the local Pineau de charente - cognac with grape juice is divine, you must try it.


----------

